# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Η ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ;

## στελιος66

Τελικα ρε παιδια το να νιωθεις τον εαυτο σου σαν κατι οχι οικειο αλλα σχεδον κατι ξενο οπως επισης και τις λειτουργιες του και αυτο να σου δημιουργει αγχος και φοβια τι ειναι; Στην αρχη νομιζα αποπροσωποποιηση αλλα αρχισα να εχω αμφιβολιες τελευταια. Μπορει να ειναι καθαρο αγχος η μηπως καταθλιψη που να δημιουργουν τετοιο συναισθημα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι απλο νομιζω το δημιουργει οταν απλα δεν εισαι ο εαυτος σου η αυτα που λες κ κανεις δε σε εκφραζουν η δε σε αντιπροσωπευουν ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## betelgeuse

Στελιο καλημερα .
Η αποπροσωποποιηση δεν ειναι εμμονη , μακαρι να ηταν , τοτε θα μπορουσα να την διωχνω οποτε θελω . Για εμενα ειναι ενα σοβαρο ψυχιατρικο συμπτωμα , το οποιο μου ειχε προκαλεσει τον μεγαλυτερο τρομο που εχω βιωσει ποτε . Μεχρι σημερα δεν εχω καταφερει να την διαχειριστω ή εστω να νιωσω οτι την ελεγχω καπως , αλλα ευτυχως πλεον δεν με τρομαζει τοσο οσο παλιοτερα .
Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να την προκαλεσει , σε εμενα παντως εμφανιστηκε μαζι με την καταθλιψη και ξαναεμφανιζεται σε περιπτωσεις που το αγχος μου κορυφωνεται ή οταν η ΙΨΔ ξυπνα και παλι , μερικες φορες ερχεται ακομα και οταν δεν υπαρχει προφανης αιτια.
Μακαρι να μπορουσα να βοηθησω ή να δωσω καποια πρακτικη συμβουλη.

Υ.Γ: Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις επισκεφτει ειδικο , αν εχεις παρει φαρμακα και ποση διαρκεια εχει το καθε επεισοδιο αποπροσωποποιησης .

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα Αλεξανδρε και betelgeuse και ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση σας στο προβλημα μου.Λοιπον σε μενα εμφανιζεται παντοτε μετα απο εντονο αγχος και αισθημα αδιεξοδου στο οποιο προβλημα υπαρχει εκεινη την περιοδο. Αυτο ειναι που πυροδοτει αυτο το περιργο αισθημα και τις αναλογες υπαρξιακες σκεψεις. Απο'κει και περα αρχιζει ενας φαυλος κυκλος οπου το ενα τροφοδοτει το αλλο και παει λεγοντας. Εχω επισκεφθει ειδικο,για την ακριβεια εχω φιλο ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου λεει οτι ειναι αγχος και ατυπη καταθλιψη που αποσυντονιζουν την σκεψη. Οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα εχω παρει λαντοζ και ζανιπραμ(σιταλοπραμη),τα οποια αντιμετωπιζαν το θεμα με μεγαλη επιτυχια. Δηλαδη σε 3,4 εβδομαδες το προβλημα ηταν παρελθον! Τωρα ομως εχω ενα θεματακι με το εντερο με το οποιο δεν ξερω τι ακριβως συμβαινει. Μολις δοκιμασω να παρω καποιο φαρμακο εχω πονο και φουσκωμα. Και αυτο ειναι που με κανει και παραπονιεμαι,γιατι θα μπορουσα να βοηθηθω. Η διαρκεια της αποπροσωποποιησης ειναι εδω και 35 μερες περιπου και το εχω τις περισσοτερες ωρες. Τις στιγμες που ειμαι σχετικα καλα αρχιζω να σκεφτωμαι οτι υπαρχει το προβλημα και ξανααρχιζει παλι. Το μεγαλυτερο μου ομως προβλημα ισως δεν ειναι αυτη καθαυτη η αποπροσωποποιηση αλλα οτι φοβαμαι οταν ειμαι μονος μου δλδ φοβαμαι τον εαυτο μου να το πω,την αισθηση οτι υπαρχω! Ακουγεται τελειως τρελω το γνωριζω και με ενοχλει πολυ αλλα αυτο νιωθω! Να πω οτι την πρωτη φορα που μου συνεβη πριν αρκετα χρονια το ξεπερασα χωρις καμια απολυτως βοηθεια απο γιατρο και φαρμακα,μετα απο 12,13 μηνες περιπου.Τοτε ειχα και εντονη καταθλιψη. Και το περιεργο ειναι οτι τοτε περασαν με εναν τροπο θα ελεγα θαυμαστο! Ηταν σαν ξαφνικα να φυσηξε δυνατος αερας και πηρε μακρια και τις περιεργες σκεψεις και την αποπροσωποποιηση και την καταθλιψη! Ακομα και τωρα που το σκεφτωμαι δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω παρα μονο σαν θαυμα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Σε αντιθεση με εσενα , εγω την πρωτη φορα που επαθα αποπροσωποποιηση δεν αντεχα καθολου να ειμαι μαζι με αλλους . 
Σκεφτομουν οτι θα δουν το κενο μεσα μου και θα καταλαβουν οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με μενα

Θα σου προτεινα μονο να σκεφτεσαι οτι ειναι κατι που το εχεις ξαναπερασει και ξεπερασει , αρα και αυτη την φορα θα τα καταφερεις παλι . 
Επισης προσπαθησε να αποσπας την προσοχη σου με κατι , πχ εμενα με βοηθουσε το να διαβαζω περιοδικα και να λυνω σταυρολεξα και σουντοκο .
Αν δεις οτι τα πραγματα ζοριζουν δεν θα ηταν κακο να κανεις μια επισκεψη στον ψυχιατρο και παλι.

----------


## Tracy

Ειναι πολυ ασχημο το αισθημα της αποπραγματοποιησης. Και αυτο που ανεφερες για τον φαυλο κυκλο που συνεχως τροφοδοτειται ισως ειναι το πρωτο βημα για να το αντιμετωπισεις, εφοσον μπορεις και το αναγνωριζεις. Ανέφερες οτι εχεις διαγνωστει με καταθλιψη, σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι τωρα; Ο ψυχιατρος σε παρακολουθει τακτικα; Εχεις ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια;

----------


## στελιος66

> Ειναι πολυ ασχημο το αισθημα της αποπραγματοποιησης. Και αυτο που ανεφερες για τον φαυλο κυκλο που συνεχως τροφοδοτειται ισως ειναι το πρωτο βημα για να το αντιμετωπισεις, εφοσον μπορεις και το αναγνωριζεις. Ανέφερες οτι εχεις διαγνωστει με καταθλιψη, σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι τωρα; Ο ψυχιατρος σε παρακολουθει τακτικα; Εχεις ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια;


Καλημερα και παλι! Ναι δοξα τω Θεω το αναγνωριζω! Βεβαια αποπραγματοποιηση δεν εχω αλλα και παλι δεν παλευεται αυτο το πραγμα ρε παιδια..Καταθλιψη μου ειχε πει παλαιοτερα οτι ηταν ατυπη. Τωρα δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω τρελη καταθλιψη. Η οποια καταθλιψη μου τροφοδοτειται απο την αποπροσωποποιηση, διαφορετικα δεν θα ενοιωθα καθολου καταθλιπτικα συναισθηματα. Σε αντιθεση με την betelguese εγω τρομαζω οταν ειμαι μονος μου! Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχω κανει ποτε. Τον γιατρο δεν τον ειδα τελευταια. Οπως ειχα προαναφερει, παντοτε με την συνδρομη μικρης φαρμακευτικης βοηθειας το ξεπερνουσα. Να φανταστειτε την τελευταια φορα πριν 1,5 χρονο περιπου το ξεπερασα περνοντας 1 λαντοζ μερα παρα μερα! Τι να πω δεν ξερω.

----------


## στελιος66

Εσυ μπετελ το ξεπερασες εντελως η σου θυμιζει την παρουσια του καμια φορα;Και'συ tracy ειχες αναλογη εμπειρια;

----------


## Tracy

Το οτι καταλαγιαζουν τα συμπτωματα τοσο ευκολα φαινεται πολυ θετικο. Εγω θα προτεινα να πας σε ενα ψυχιατρο που θα παρακολουθει καθε μηνα την αγωγή σου και την πορεια σου. Μπορεις να πας σε καποιο δημοσιο πλαισιο (νοσοκομειο ή κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας) αν υπαρχει θεμα χρηματων. Επίσης θα ηταν καλο παραλληλα να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο (υπαρχουν παλι σε δημοσιους φορεις), γιατι μπυ φαινεται οτι αρκετο καιρο το εχεις αφησει στην τυχη του και φανταζομαι οτι δεν αντεχεται να νιωθεις οι χανεις το μυαλο σου.

----------


## betelgeuse

Στελιο ειμαι σε πολυ καλυτερη ψυχολογικη κατασταση απο οτι ημουν οταν εμφανιστηκε αλλα δεν εχει εξαφανιστει τελειως , επανερχεται που και που , αλλα το καθε επεισοδιο δεν κρατα παραπανω απο λιγη ωρα και τα συμπτωματα ειναι σαφως πιο ηπια , ενω την πρωτη φορα ειχε διαρκεσει ενα χρονο χωρις διακοπη. Τωρα ναι μεν νιωθω τον εαυτο μου ή και το περιβαλλον ξενο ή σαν να ειμαι σε ονειρο , αλλα δεν εχω πλεον τρομακτικες σκεψεις του στυλ ποια ειμαι , που ειμαι , γιατι μιλαω , γιατι κινουμαι κλπ .

----------


## στελιος66

> Στελιο ειμαι σε πολυ καλυτερη ψυχολογικη κατασταση απο οτι ημουν οταν εμφανιστηκε αλλα δεν εχει εξαφανιστει τελειως , επανερχεται που και που , αλλα το καθε επεισοδιο δεν κρατα παραπανω απο λιγη ωρα και τα συμπτωματα ειναι σαφως πιο ηπια , ενω την πρωτη φορα ειχε διαρκεσει ενα χρονο χωρις διακοπη. Τωρα ναι μεν νιωθω τον εαυτο μου ή και το περιβαλλον ξενο ή σαν να ειμαι σε ονειρο , αλλα δεν εχω πλεον τρομακτικες σκεψεις του στυλ ποια ειμαι , που ειμαι , γιατι μιλαω , γιατι κινουμαι κλπ .


Χαιρομαι πολυ μπετελ,και ευχομαι να ειναι συντομα μια κακη αναμνηση και η αποπροσωποποιηση και οτι αλλο σε παιδευει. Τωρα tracy σχετικα με τα φαρμακα οντως ετσι ειναι.Αλλα ελα που με εχει πιασει μια υπερευεσθησια με το εντερο και οτι παρω με ενοχλει!! Ακομη και φαρμακα που εχω παρει στο παρελθον χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα! Νιωθω σε αδιεξοδο.δεν ξερω τι να κανω..Λες και πρεπει να παιδευτω για καποιο διαστημα,τι να υποθεσω δεν ξερω!Παντως εσεις απο την περιγραφη των συμπτωματων μου εισται σιγουρες οτι προκειται για αποπροσωποποιηση και οχι κατι αλλο;

----------


## betelgeuse

Στελιο ναι , ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις μοιαζει με αποπροσωποποιηση . 
Βεβαια καλυτερα θα ηταν να πας σε ψυχιατρο παλι ωστε να σου το επιβεβαιωσει .
Οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα , το ladose μου ειχε προκαλεσει ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο τις πρωτες μερες της θεραπειας αλλα μετα ημουν οκ .

----------


## Tracy

Ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις πραγματι για αποπροσωποιηση φαινεται. Υποθετω οτι οταν νιωθεις αυτο το αισθημα φοβασαι οτι τρελαινεσαι και χανεις το μυλο σου; Τι αλλο σκεφτηκες οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι; Σχετικα με τα φαρμακα υπαρχουν αρκετες κατηγοριες αντικαταθλιπτικων και ορισμενα που δεν ενοχλουν το στομαχι, το αντιθετο. Να το συζητησεις με τον γιατρο σου, το θεμα δεν ειναι να υποφερεις και απο το στομαχι οταν υπαρχουν επικολες!!! Remeron εχεις παρει;

----------


## στελιος66

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ναι φοβαμαι για το μυαλο μου παρ'οτι τωρα πλεον που εχω εμπειρια, γνωριζω πως αυτο δεν σε οδηγει σε απωλεια της λογικης,απλα ειναι κατι εξαιρετικα ενοχλητικο και τρομακτικο ωρες,ωρες! Δεν ξερω γιατι καμια φορα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι μια ιδεοληψια που δημιουργει αναλογη αισθηση. Οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα,δεν εχω θεμα με το στομαχι μου,με το εντερο εχω. Με πιανει φουσκωμα και πονος.Remeron δεν εχω παρει ποτε. Εσυ παιρνεις καποια αγωγη;Αληθεια εσυ Tracy ειχες ποτε αναλογη εμπειρια με αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## Tracy

Είχα στα πλαίσια κρίσεων πανικου και επειδή δεν ήξερα ότι μπορεί να αποτελεί συμπτωμα πανικού ήμουν σίγουρη ότι τρελαίνομαι. Εμένα με βοήθησε κυρίως μία εξαιρετική νεαρή ψυχολόγος- γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια, η οποία με εκπαίδευσε στο να αναγνωρίζω αρχικά τα συμπτώματα και έτσι μπορούσα να συνειδητοποιήσω εκείνη τη στιγμή ότι πρώτον δεν τρελαίνομαι και ότι δευτερον τα σωματικά συμπτωματα που βιωνα αλληλεπιδρουσαν με τα συναισθηματα μου και τις σκέψεις μου με αποτελεσμα ολο αυτο να φαίνεται πιο τρομερο απ ότι ήταν. Μου έμαθε και τεχνικές για να χαλαρώνω την ώρα που συνέβαιναν. Μου πρότεινε βιβλία σχετικά που βοήθησαν όλη η διαδικασία να προχωρήσει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα. Από τότε έχω διαβάσει αρκετά γιατί τελικά η γνώση είναι δυναμη, τουλαχιστον ως προς τον εαυτό μας. Για το ρεμερον το ξέρω απο οικογενειακή περίπτωση όπου υπήρχαν προβλήματα γαστερντερολογικά με άλλα φάρμακα και ο ψυχίατρος πρότεινε αυτό και είχε ακριβώς το αποτέλεσμα που είχε πει.

----------


## Δρυάδα

Αυτό το είχα παλιά, αρκετά συχνά και μερικές φορές έντονα (τόσο, που τρόμαζα). Δεν περίμενα να το βιώνουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι, νόμιζα ότι ήταν μία αποκλειστικά δική μου κουλαμάρα... "Μα μόνο εγώ θα μπορούσα να νιώσω κάτι τόσο περίεργο"! Κούνια που με κούναγε... 
Πάντως, σε όσους φίλους προσπάθησα ποτέ να το περιγράψω, κανείς δεν καταλάβαινε τι λέω. Τώρα πια, ευτυχώς, δεν το παθαίνω (μόνο πολύ σπάνια, και στιγμιαία). 

Σαν να απομακρύνομαι και τα βλέπω όλα από μια οθόνη, το σώμα μου σαν να είναι ξένο και τρομάζω να κινηθώ, λες και δεν έχω επαφή, σαν να είμαι μέσα σε νερό ή κάτι πιο πηχτό, λάσπη... Και ακούω τα πάντα σαν από βαθύ πηγάδι (όχι, δεν μειώνεται η ακοή μου, δεν ξέρω πώς να το περιγράψω, αλλάζει ο τρόπος που την αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν αίσθηση). 
Το ότι το νιώθουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι με ανακουφίζει κάπως (αν και λυπάμαι που κάποιοι ταλαιπωρούνται από αυτό, ξέρω πόσο τρομακτικό μπορεί να γίνει). 

Και να σκεφτείτε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προσπαθούν να το πετύχουν με ναρκωτικά! (Μαύρο χιούμορ ήταν αυτό, τα ναρκωτικά δεν είναι αστείο, το ξέρω).

----------


## στελιος66

Δρυαδα σε ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση σου.Ειναι οντως τρομακτικο να αισθανεσαι,ως κατι ξενο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο και τις λειτουργειες του! Οποιος δεν το εχει νιωσει δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ποσο μπορει να αναστατωνεται αυτος που το βιωνει. Εσυ σε ποσο καιρο το ξεπερασες; Εχεις παρει φαρμακα;

----------


## Δρυάδα

Σαν να πέρασε μόνο του, δεν ξέρω πότε, λίγο-λίγο μέσα σε χρόνια. Δεν επισκέφθηκα ποτέ ψυχολόγο, δεν πήρα φάρμακα, μάλλον με βοήθησε που καλυτέρευσα τη ζωή μου, που έκανα γυμναστική, φρόντισα να ηρεμώ το μυαλό μου και να κάνω το σώμα μου να νιώθει καλά. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό με βοήθησε πάνω απ' όλα. 

Αλλά εμένα δεν ήταν πολύ επίμονο, πολύ σοβαρό. Εϊχε κάτι πολύ δυνατές στιγμές, αλλά καταλάγιαζε. Πιο συνεχές ήταν στην εφηβεία, βέβαια, που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε.

----------


## anxious4ever

επειδη εχω παθει αποπροσωποποιηση 4 φορες στην ζωη μου..το εχω ψαξει πολυ το θεμα..ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου - ψυχιατρος δεν ανησυχισαν ποτε γι αυτο..μαλιστα με διαβεβαιωναν οτι ειναι ενα απλο συμπτωμα του αγχους κ οχι κατι ξεχωριστο.εγω ενιωθα τρομο οταν το παθαινα...το ειχα για κανα μηνα περιπου καθε φορα..οταν χαλαρωνε το στρες τοτε εφευγε κ αυτο.μου εξηγησαν οι ειδικοι οτι ειναι ενας αμυντικος μηχανισμος εναντι στο επιμονο στρες..
γι αυτο δνε πρεπει να τρομαζουμε οταν συμβαινει..απλα να κανουμε υπομονη. κ γω φυσικα νομιζα οτι ειχα κατι κακο..πχ οτι τρελλαθηκα ή οτι εχω ψυχωση κλπ..ομως η λογικη μου ηταν παντα εκει..δεν με αφησε ποτε..απλα ειχα την αισθηση του μη οικειου σε ο.τι εκανα...σαν μηχανη..σαν ζομπυ ενα πραμα..δεν ενιωθα δεν εκλαιγα δεν γελαγα..δεν αισθανομουν.το σπιτι μου φαινοταν ξενο κ ολα μου τα προσωπικα ειδη.ειναι φρικτο! ομως εχω πολλους γνωστους που το εχουν παθει...

----------


## στελιος66

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. Ξερεις εμενα αυτη η αισθηση του να εισαι παρατηρητης του εαυτου σου,να νοιωθεις ξενο τον εαυτο σου με ριχνει πολυ αλλα ειπαμε! Πρεπει να ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι. Εσενα σου κρατουσε για κανα μηνα και εφευγε;

----------


## anxious4ever

Η αποπραγματοποιηση μου συμβαινει οταν εχω επεισοδιο αγχους συνεχομενου που μπορει να κρατησει κ 1μηνα!σιγα σιγα φευγει οταν εγω ηρεμω.π.χ.οταν φευγω απο τον ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν την εχω για ολο το απογευμα.την επομενη μερα που ξυπναω με απελπισια τοτε επιστρεφει κ αυτη μεγαλη φρικη.μου ρχεται εμετος κ μιβο που το σκεφτομαι τωρα.

----------


## στελιος66

Εγω κοντευω δυο μηνες και συνεχιζει απτοητη η ατιμη! Προσπαθω αλλα ειναι πολυ επιμονη κατασταση και μου φερνει και μεγαλη στενοχωρια που μαλλον αγγιζει τα ορια της καταθλιψης. Ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη και βοτανα και περιμενω...Το κακο ειναι οτι φοβαμαι να παρω φαρμακο γιατι τελευταια μου προκαλουσε παρενεργειες στο εντερο.

----------


## anxious4ever

Οταν ξεχαστεις θα φυγει .κανε κουραγιο κ γω ετσι ειμαι.ολα ψευτικα κ περιεργα.ειναι αμυνα.αυτο να σκεφτομαστε.ειναι ακινδυνο.ειναι σιγουρα φρικη..αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν εισαι μονος σου.να!κ γω το εχω...αρα δεν ειναι κ κατι τοσο σπανιο. Εμενα την πρωτη φορα χωρις φαρμακα κρατησε 6 μηβες..ενω με φαρμακα 1 μηνα.απο κει κ περα ειναι δικη σου επιλογη.(φαρμακα εννοω αντικαταθλιπτικα)

----------


## anxious4ever

Α!κ κατι αλλο...οταν εχω αποπραγματοποιηση δεν μπορω να φοραω γυαλια ηλιου!!!!τρωω τρελλη φρικη σαν να κλεινομαι σε γυαλα!!

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα καλη μου μπουμ! Ελπιζω να ειχες μια γαληνια και ειρηνικη νυχτα. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω ταμπου με την λελογισμενη χρηση φαρμακων,το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Σε αλλη παλαιοτερη κουβεντα,στο ιδιο σαιτ ειχα αναφερθει στην ιστορια μου. Την πρωτη φορα το αντιμετωπισα χωρις φαρμακα,χωρις ψυχιατρο η ψυχολογο,παρα μονο με προσευχη,τον πνευματικο μου και εκκλησια.Α τοτε βεβαια ειχα και ενα χομπυ που μου αρεσε παρα πολυ. Το ξεπερασα σε 1 η 1,5 χρονο δεν θυμαμαι γιατι εχουν περασει 18 περιπου χρονια. Ημουν απολυτα καλα για μια δεκαετια,οπου μια εντονη στενοχωρια+τρελο αγχος για καποιο θεμα υγειας με ξαναεριξε στο καναβατσο. Τοτε μετα απο ενα διαστημα ταλαιπωριας πηρα φαρμακο(λαντοζ),και σε κανα μηνα εγινα περδικι κυριολεκτικα! Ελα ομως που τωρα μου κανει παρενεργειες! Εσυ ποιο φαρμακο ειχες παρει;

----------


## anxious4ever

Ladoze παιρνω κ γω εχω κ 24 μερες..μη μου πεις τις παρενεργειες σου γιατι θα τιςπαθω κ γω.σε μενα δεν εχει παρενεργειες.πες στον γιατρο να δοκιμασεις αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο.επισης γραψου σε ενα προγραμμα γιογκα.οταν θα κανεις γιογκα θα σου φευγει η αποπραγματοποιηση.εμενα εφευγε κ με μασαζ αν μου εκαναν.θα φυγει..δεν θα μαστε για παντα ετσι!

----------


## billoz

> Είχα στα πλαίσια κρίσεων πανικου και επειδή δεν ήξερα ότι μπορεί να αποτελεί συμπτωμα πανικού ήμουν σίγουρη ότι τρελαίνομαι. Εμένα με βοήθησε κυρίως μία εξαιρετική νεαρή ψυχολόγος- γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια, η οποία με εκπαίδευσε στο να αναγνωρίζω αρχικά τα συμπτώματα και έτσι μπορούσα να συνειδητοποιήσω εκείνη τη στιγμή ότι πρώτον δεν τρελαίνομαι και ότι δευτερον τα σωματικά συμπτωματα που βιωνα αλληλεπιδρουσαν με τα συναισθηματα μου και τις σκέψεις μου με αποτελεσμα ολο αυτο να φαίνεται πιο τρομερο απ ότι ήταν. Μου έμαθε και τεχνικές για να χαλαρώνω την ώρα που συνέβαιναν. Μου πρότεινε βιβλία σχετικά που βοήθησαν όλη η διαδικασία να προχωρήσει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα. Από τότε έχω διαβάσει αρκετά γιατί τελικά η γνώση είναι δυναμη, τουλαχιστον ως προς τον εαυτό μας. Για το ρεμερον το ξέρω απο οικογενειακή περίπτωση όπου υπήρχαν προβλήματα γαστερντερολογικά με άλλα φάρμακα και ο ψυχίατρος πρότεινε αυτό και είχε ακριβώς το αποτέλεσμα που είχε πει.


Μπορείς να μας πεις ποια είναι αυτή η γιατρός να την επισκεφθουμε και εμείς;;;;

----------


## στελιος66

Εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση billoz;

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα παιδια πως πατε?εγω ετσι κ ετσι σημερα.σηκωθηκα ταραγμενη αλλα προσπαθω.
ποια γιατρο θελεις billoz?την ψυχοθεραπευτρια?αν ναι πες μου να σου στειλω μνμ προσωπικο με τηλ της.στελιο πως νιωθεις σημερα?

----------


## στελιος66

Και'γω ετσι και ετσι. Υπαρχει ρε παιδι μου μια υποδορια ανησυχια,μια περιεργη αναμονη για κατι,καλο,κακο,δεν μπορω να το προσδιορισω επακριβως. Ισως ειναι τα απονερα ολου αυτου που περναμε,δεν ξερω. Ελπιζω ο δρακος να πεθανε και να μην... κοιμαται!

----------


## anxious4ever

απονερα πρεπει να ναι..ολα ιεναι νωπα ακομα.ισως ειμαστε πολυ βιαστικοι..εχει ακομα ζουμι το θεμα μεχρι να υπαρξει ηρεμια.

----------


## στελιος66

Μαλλον,ετσι θελω να πιστευω και'γω.Εχουμε ακομη δρομο,αλλα τουλαχιστον θελω να πιστευω οτι αυτον τον δρομο περπαταμε κι'ας ειναι και σχετικα μακρυς. Που μεταξυ μας ευχομαι να μην ειναι ιδιαιτερα μακρυς!

----------


## mariosss

παιδια αυτη η αποπροσωποποιηση απο μονη τις τελικα φευγει? νομιζω πως εχω και εγω.. νιοθω το σωμα μου ξενο και παραξενο σαν να λειτουργα απο μονο του αυτοματα! ειναι τρομακτικο και καποιες στιγμες ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω καν

----------

